
I Call BS on Tech’s Obsession with Working Long Hours - deepaksurti
https://www.fastcompany.com/90355919/im-a-former-elite-athlete-and-i-call-bs-on-techs-obsession-with-working-long-hours
======
blue_devil
The quoted study that found that productivity may decrease and error/accident
rate may increase with prolonged work hours:
[http://ftp.iza.org/dp8129.pdf](http://ftp.iza.org/dp8129.pdf) Note, data are
on _munition workers_ , engaged in tasks arguably more repetitive and less
cognitively taxing than athletic/engineering performance.

------
perfunctory
Not only is it counterproductive, it also exacerbates the climate and
loneliness crises. Yes, I think the two are related.

